# Please Look: Conformation Critique



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

She has a really, really awkwardly small butt for such a big horse. It kind of caught me off guard. 

In the picture she is facing the camera, the left hoof looks so much bigger than the right. When did she last have a trim?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

BB2 said:


> She has a really, really awkwardly small butt for such a big horse. It kind of caught me off guard.
> 
> In the picture she is facing the camera, the left hoof looks so much bigger than the right. When did she last have a trim?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmmmmm no. she has a very robust and curvy 'butt'
She's been trimmed ever 4 weeks for the last 9 months(since i purchased her) by a professional barefoot trimmer. 

mind you ..the left foot has mud on it. Her hooves are absolutely perrrrrfect -inside and out actually. :?


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

she dose not have a draft type butt is what BB2 is getting at it looks like a thoroughbred type but her front is all Percheron. The angle of the picture makes her front right is pigeon toed where she is in cross ties but moving she looks good. Shes pretty but an interesting blend of her mix. also her back looks low to me you might want to work on stretching her back and asking her to engage it.


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

She has a really small head! An really sloped back! Her necks to rounded and her but is small and slopes to much! It looks like her front feet turn in a little too much too. And shes really fat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

I think she would be a awsome roping horse! If she was cowy at all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not seeing such a big issue with her hind end. It looks weak because she isn't toned, but conformationally it seems ok, once she is worked it will fill out. She does have a low back / high whither, and does appear sometimes that she stands under herself on the front end, looking at other shots, I gotta chalk that up to crappy photography ( sorry OP!). Other then having a short neck, I don't see much wrong with her. 
Breeding a heavy weight horse to a light horse is such a crapshoot most times, I think you got a good one.


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

horsecrazed09 said:


> she dose not have a draft type butt is what BB2 is getting at it looks like a thoroughbred type but her front is all Percheron. The angle of the picture makes her front right is pigeon toed where she is in cross ties but moving she looks good. Shes pretty but an interesting blend of her mix. also her back looks low to me you might want to work on stretching her back and asking her to engage it.


hey Crazed,
Yup. Definitely agree with her topline needing work. I'm currently in the beginnings of vertical and lateral flexion exercises. She just started cantering under saddle so getting the 'collection' and hq muscles working will be our next order of business. 

The hooves /legs (at front) are very good. It must just be the way that she's standing and light. 

She is a Perch Appy cross .. interesting mix indeed  At my age I'm not a show goer (anymore) and pretty much taking her lead when it comes to what we do. Misty really enjoys jumping and actually goes quite well over them. I've been getting out to trails too.

I'm very pleased with her conformation ..no horse is perfect ....and there's nothing 'major' to be overly concerned about 

She's not perfect ....but she's perfect for me !! LOL 

Thanks for your input


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I'm not seeing such a big issue with her hind end. It looks weak because she isn't toned, but conformationally it seems ok, once she is worked it will fill out. She does have a low back / high whither, and does appear sometimes that she stands under herself on the front end, looking at other shots, I gotta chalk that up to crappy photography ( sorry OP!). Other then having a short neck, I don't see much wrong with her.
> Breeding a heavy weight horse to a light horse is such a crapshoot most times, I think you got a good one.



Thanks Arabian
I agree forsure ...she's still got some ways to go ...but overall I did get a 'good one'. She was a rescue ..when I got her I thought forsure that she would have feet issues but after being on a strict diet and consistent exercise, her hooves -and overall health - has improved greatly.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I love her! With a bit of good work helping her to use her body properly under saddle she'll be just lovely. And her face is really cute! I'd steal her ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a really nice horse and she looks like my first horse.. only better. My first horse (also a Percheron X) was a Cremello and did not have nearly as nice a shoulder or as wide a chest. 

She does have short pasterns (how is her trot?) and she could use some hill work (lots of trotting uphills on a loose rein will build her abdominal muscles which will help her to raise her back). 

I have to tell you.. the horse I had that looked like this (had him 20 years) was the horse I taught all the fancy Dressage moves to. He could do a Piaff and had a lovely collected canter.. could swap leads every stride and so forth. He also could hold a Levade for 10-12 seconds. 

His issue was that he developed an osselot in his left front and I had to shoe him with extra long heels and rolled toes to help him break over on that foot (thanx to his short pasterns). He was sound, but you had to be careful (no jumping). 

He was an awesome first horse. 

I do like your horse.. she is nice and substantive.


----------



## KeepCalmAndTrotOn (Oct 31, 2012)

In my personal opinion, that head is perfect for that body. Lol. She's cute!


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Barrelhorseluver said:


> She has a really small head! An really sloped back! Her necks to rounded and her but is small and slopes to much! It looks like her front feet turn in a little too much too. And shes really fat
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow Barrel such technical and correct words when describing conformation of a horse. LOL Her necks is 'too rounded' -She's a draft cross. Her front feet 'turn in too much' um -you must mean/think she's pigeon toed ..which she is NOT. and hmmmmm last critique 'she's really fat'. If you are at all familiar with the Perch breed then you will know that this is in fact her build and there is absolutely no fat on her. 

I will include 2 pictures here . First one is from the first week I had her (definitely overweight) Second one is after 6 months of working 4-5 days per week and she's only on hay (not freechoice) and probiotic supplements. hmmmmm fat NOT









[br][br]









cheers :lol:


----------

